
It's Justin, Live!  (SF Chronicle story on Justin.tv) - mattculbreth
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/03/30/MNG8OOUQI81.DTL
======
jamiequint
I LOVE this quote...

"If I wasn't starting this company, I would be starting another company. It's
my job. It's my life."

------
richcollins
Tipping point achieved

